# Briggs and Stratton 8HP Points, Where?



## lsm100 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have an 8 HP briggs model 195432. My manual says it is supposed to have external points and shows a picture of where they should be on the carb side. Nothing is there or on the other side. No points behind the flywheel either. I don't think it is electronic ignition. Any help would be appreciated. See pics.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

The complete number should be something like 195432-4070-11.

My old B&S box shows external points also, but not your pictures I don't see it either.

I bet what has happened, some body changed recoil starter/engine cover. One cover could cover a number of different engines/years. But the carb looks right for that series of models.

I have no clue if the engine is marked any place else. 

BG


----------



## lsm100 (Jun 27, 2012)

Your right the fly wheel cover is probably different as the rest of the number is ground off.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

If you can't find a set of points - do you think it may be possible that someone has changed the ignition coil to pointless years back. I know as a kid (and I am 60 now) my old Dad & I did that to a troublesome Villiers engine - so changing ignition systems over to pointless is now some new / modern thing.

Does that old coil give a spark?? - if it does and you can't find points - I guess it's a fair bet that it is pointless ignition


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Coil looks to old to be pointless, but could be.

Do the magnets on the flywheel still have a good pull?

BG


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Maybe these guys can help with the ignition problem - seems there is an aftermarket pointless coil available - just a thought if you current coil is dead - maybe they can help if you email them a copy of your engine / coil pics

BRIGGS & STRATTON #398811 IGNITION COIL / ARMATURE-MAGNETO OEM ~~NEW~~ | eBay


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

You have the pointless, Magnetron coil on your engine.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

add- the code number will be higher than 8006____, mid 1980 B&S quit using points, it may have been 1981 but I think it was 1980. The 80's are kinda of a blur to me...


----------

